# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة.. مزمل ابو القاسم.. عمود الثلاثاء

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سودنيوز
كبدالحقيقة///د. مزمل أبوالقاسم
♦نهاد شاخور يكتب: الحكاية شنو؟

الهلال ينتهك لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين بتعاقده مع الثلاثي من دون اخطار الزعيم
المريخ يعيد حمو ويشرع في مخاطبة الوصيف معلنا رغبته في التعاقد مع اطهر الطاهر
· كلما انتصر المريخ تذكرت صديقي الصفوة الأديب الأريب نهاد.. حفيد الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور ، الأب الروحي للمريخ ، وعهدي به أنه اول من يهنئني بكل انتصار مؤزر للمريخ ، ويكتب ليلون الصدى بحروف البشارة ، ليوثق لإنتصارات الزعيم بقلمه الندي..
· افتقدته هذه المرة ، بعد ان طال بنا النوى ، وفرقتنا الأيام ، وشتت شملنا عهد الكورونا ، وهاتفته فلم يجب ، وراسلته فاستجاب..
· بالأمس كتب لي رسالة ندية بهية ، كتب فيها ما يلي : ( الحبيب د. مزمل ، سمير القلب ، رفيق الدرب ، الما شتت حقوق الصفوة شرق وغرب ، لله درك يا التلب..
· يا المزمل .. جد ما كذب .. قلمك في ذات السرج ركب .. مع زهير اذا رغب ، والنابغة اذا رهب ، والأعشى اذا طرب ، ومزمل اذا غضب .. في حق المريخ اذا سُلب..
· تراه في التو متحزم ومتلزم ، وفي خشم المدفع يافع وينافح عن حقوق المريخ ، ولنرى: عندما ظلم اتحاد شداد المريخ ، وانتزع منه نقاط مباراة مريخ الفاشر ، برغم صحة الشكوى ، ووضوح المخالفة ، حرصاً منه على تتويج الهلال بلقب الدوري الموجه ، خضع كل اهل المريخ للأمر الواقع ، وظناً انهم فارقوا البطولة فراقاً غير وامق .. وانطبقت عليهم مقولة (فراق الطريفي لي جملو ) ، وتهكم المتهكمون على الزعيم ، وتحدثوا عن خطأ صياغة الشكوى ، وسخر منها كبير الإتحاد ، ووصفها بالعبث الإداري والمالي ، وادعى مع الكثيرين ان الشكوى لن تثمر ، وان كاس لم تفهم فحواها ، ولم تستوعب معناها ..
· أصيب كل اهل المريخ باليأس من القضية ، وتطاول عليها العهد ، فظن كثيرون انها انطوت ، ودخلت غياهب النسيان.. إلا المزمل ، الذي اصبح مثل جاليلو الذي حوكم بتهمة الشعوذة ، عندما افتى بأن الكرة الأرضية تدور ، فعوقب وعذب فخضع ظاهرياً ، قبل ان يهمس قائلاً : (ولكنها تدور)..
· تحزم الفتى وتلزم ، فالشكوى مكلفة ، ورسومها تستلزم جمع اليورو والدولار والفرنك السويسري الحار..
· فوق ارتفاع تكلفة التقاضي ، وضخامة المبلغ المطلوب للرسوم ، كانت هناك عقبة أخرى كؤود ، تتمثل في صعوبة تحويل تلك الأموال من الخرطوم عاصمة السودان، الى لوزان..
· تطاول العهد بالشكوى ، ومضى عليها اكثر من عام ، وتفرغ بعض الشامتين للسخرية منها يومياُ ، وظل المزمل موقناً بصحة موقفه ، متأكداً عدالة قضيته ، انطبقت عليه مقولة ( ما ضاع حق وراءه طالب)..
· ذات يوم بهيج من أيام شهر فبراير ، أتت البشرى ، واثمرت الشكوى ، وصعق الناس ، بقرار كاس ، ففرحنا وطربنا وسعدنا وضاءت ليالينا .. وعاد الفرح لينا .. فلله درك يا المزمل..
· كسر كاس كاس حظ الهلال ، وفتح الدرب للثلاثية التاريخية ، فانطبقت عليه قصة الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور رحمة الله عليه ، عندما تعددت انتصارات المريخ ، وكانت لديه مباراة مهمة في مدني ، وهم احد الصحفيين بمرافقة الفريق ، وكان شاخور  يتطير منه ، ويخشى على فريقه من كسر الحظ ، فقال للصحفي بكل لطف ( يا ولدي ــ ماتمشي معانا بتكسر حظنا .. ونحنا طوالي غالبين .. دحين احسن تقعد هنا تنحس لينا الهلال)..
· أعاد كاس كاس المتواليات للزعيم وما اكثرها ، ومن اشهرها الثماني المتواليات ، بطرف ماجد أبو جنزير..
· صبر المزمل ، وتحمل طوفان التهكم والسخرية والشماته ، حتى عبر وانتصر ، ونصر الزعيم بأجمل كاس..
· براكم سويتوها في نفسكم .. وسميتوهو (مزمل أبو القنابل) لغاية ما فجر قنبلة لوزان فيكم ، وغير وشيكم ، وجاب باقيكم ، وقطع طاريكم .. (تاني بتجو المولد) ؟..
·  حق لجماهير المريخ ان تهتف لك .. كمل كمل يا مزمل ، وعهدنا بجماهير المريخ انها لا تهتف الا للعظماء ، وقد استجاب لها الدكتور المنصور ، وكمل حتى زين وجمل .. جيد المريخ بأجمل بطولة..
· بطولة الدوري الجوي .. الذي تلاه الدوري الثوري .. ودوري الكورونا القوي .. فطربنا وفرحنا وانتشينا، وغنينا ( يا السماني .. عليك الله .. جيب القون التااااني .. عليك الله )..
· بالطبع لن ننسى رفاق المزمل ، في قروب الكرامة ، الذين تدافعوا بالمناكب لنصرة الزعيم ، وجادوا بالمال .. جنيه ودولار وريال ، حتى اكتملت الفرحة ، وعمت البشرى ، ونال الزعيم المريخ حقه بالكامل غير منقوص..
· ولن ننسى دور الخبير حسن الكوباني ، الذي هندس الشكوى ، واجاد الصياغة ، واحسن التكييف القانوني ، وشكل مع المزمل وود الشيخ وزيكو فريقاً يضاهي فرقة الزعيم في العزيمة وقوة الشكيمة ..
· شكراً يا صفوة ، فأنتم اسياد المريخ لأن الهرم الإداري الشامخ حسن أبو العائلة الذي قال ذات مرة ان تكون ملكية المريخ تظل على الشيوع ، لكل من يهتم به ، ويهواه ..
· لم يسند ملكية الزعيم لقبيلة او جهة ، او مدينة ، او لون او فئة او عرق .. وصدق ، فالمريخ مريخ السودان ، يظل ملكاً لكل اهل السودان..
· أكدت الشكوى ان المريخ وراهو رجال أصحاب حارة يؤثرون الزعيم على انفسهم ، ولو كان بهم خصاصة ..
· الحبيب مزمل ، اراك في رسالة عبر الموبايل تسأل عن حالي ، بعد طول الغياب ، فهو كالأتي : يوم سموم و يوم غمام .. ساعة اسقام ، ولحظة على مايرام .. وبرهة انغام ، وتارة الغام..
· مرة انعم بالخضرة والماء والوجه الحسن ، وتارة ابكي على رحيل احمد محمد الحسن ، وما ادراك ما احمد الحسن ابن الحسن ، فهو مركز اشعاع ما ضاع ، و أوقات يا مزمل اشيل هم المبيت في صفوف البنزين ، ورحيل أبو عشرين ، وساعة اظفر بحبة عجين ، فأصبح من الفرحين ، وأردد (يجو عايدين.. نجومنا المفكوكين .. ناس رمضان وحمو وسيما وأبو عشرين)..
· هكذا الدنيا يا مزمل ، خريف وصيف ، وضجر وكيف ، وحنان وسيف ، وانتصار وابتسام في العرضة جنوب ، وصعقة ودمعة في العرضة شمال ، التي اصبح لها فريق لا يسر البال..
· القاصي والداني .. والمفتح والمسطح .. يعلمون علم اليقيقن ، بضعف مستوى الهلال البائن بينونة كبرى ، والسبب مجلس الهلال السابق ، الذي اكتفى وانتشى ببناء الجوهرة الزرقاء وانه لإنجاز عظيم ، لا تخطئه العيون ، ولكن ليس بالجوهرة وحدها يحيا الهلال ، فالفيلة دايرة رفيق ، والبلد عايزة دقيق ، والجوهرة دايرة فريق ، له بريق ، تحت اشراف دقيق ، حتى يصبح الهلال مثل الزعيم ، كورة ومقصورة ، صوت وصورة ، معلم وسبورة ، حيث ظل المعلم الأحمر يتربع على عرش الصدارة بالطول وبالعرض ، ويجرع الهلال الهزيمة اشكال وألوان ، من سالف العصر والأوان ، حتى اقوان رمضان ، ومن مباراة سوق القش ، وحتى عهد التش ، ومن أيام جكسا ولي هسه ، ومن أيام الشلن والريال ، حتى عهد الكاردينال ، ومن زمن ماردونا وحتى زمن الكورونا ، من أيام دكان اليماني ، وحتى هدف السماني ومنذ افتتاح شيخ الإستادات، وحتى زمن السوباط ، والجايات اكثر من الرايحات..
· الساقية لسه مدورة يا مزمل ، وما زال العرض مستمراً ، الحكاية شنو يا صفوة؟..
· الزعيم لا يرحم ، ام على نفسها جنت براقش ، ام ان الأهلة لا تتورع عن منازلة الكبار ، واللعب بالنار؟..
· على العموم يا وطن النجوم موسمنا كان ولا احلى ، فايزين وغانمين وسالمين ، واعدنا المفكوكين..
· يا مزمل .. الأهلة طلعوا من المولد بدون حمص..
· دخلوا بي حمد ومرقوا بي خوجلي..
· نزلوا تحت الأرض ، وفتحوا ملفات مكتوب عليها (سري للغاية)..
· جهزوا المقصلة ، وكشوفات الصالح العام ، وخطابات الشكر المذيلة بعبارات (نتمنى لك حظاً اوفر يا كابتن ، ولن ننسى أياما مضت ) ، حوالينا وما علينا يا مزمل ..
· على العموم .. الباحث في نواميس الكون ، وطبيعة الأشياء ، يجد الزعيم منصور ، والبراكين تفور ، والمظلوم يثور ، والكرة الأرضية تدور..


آخر الحقائق

· اشكر الأديب الأريب نهاد شاخور على كلماته الرقيقة ، فهو مريخابي صفوة فرز اول ، ممن تنطبق عليهم مقولة قبطان المريخ حاج حسن عثمان رحمة الله عليه (نحن قوم لا يبطرنا نصر ولا تهزنا هزيمة)..
· أتت حروف الحبيب نهاد بطعم حلاوة المولد ، بعد ان استهل الزعيم أيام المولد بأحلى بطولة وأجمل لقب و أروع انتصار ..
· امس افلح المريخ في تمديد عقد نجمه (حمو) واخرج لسانه لمن توعدوا المريخ بالتشليع..
· التشليع تم بامر الولد اللهلوبة سيما..
· ضربة اليمة احالت ثلثي الفريق الى الصالح العام..
· في تشليع اكثر من شطب عشرين لاعب من فريق واحد؟..
· ده تشليح راسو عديل..
· الجماعة قالوا في نقيب مريخابي دقاهم بعد الكورة..
· كضباً كاضب..
· دقاكم السماني..
· وضع قطب المريخ ( النقيب حسام) في الإيقاف بسبب قضية رياضية امر غريب وعجيب..
· من حق النقيب حسام ان يدعم ناديه ويشجعه في أوقات فراغه..
· لا صلة بالجيش بما يحدث داخل الاستادات..
· الزج بالجيش في النزاعات الرياضية امر غريب ومرفوض..
· الجيش جيش السودان وليس جيش ناد بعينه..
· نطالب رئيس اركان الجيش بفتح تحقيق ، وحظر إدخال الجيش في الصراع الكروي بين المريخ والهلال..
· نتوقع من مجلس المريخ المسارعة الى مخاطبة القائد العام للقوات المسلحة بتفاصيل قضية النقيب حسام..
· من يتحدثون عن خطورة العقود التي وقعها الهلال مع بعض لاعبي المريخ نحيلهم الى لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد السوداني ، وبالتحديد المادة (25) الفقرة (7) ، ونعلم ان ما فاوضوا اللاعبين لم يقرأوها ولم يسمعوا بها بتاتاً)..
· المادة وجوبية ، والنص واضح ، وهو يُقرأ كما يلي : ( النادي الذي يرغب في توقيع عقد مع لاعب يجب ان يُخطر نادي اللاعب الحالي كتابة قبل الدخول في أي مفاوضات مع اللاعب)..
· نسأل الأهلة : هل اخطرتم المريخ كتابة برغبتكم في التعاقد مع رمضان و أبو عشرين ومحمد الرشيد قبل ان تتورطوا في توقيع العقود معهم ؟..
· لا اجتهاد مع نص ..
· لما تنجزوا خطاباتكم ، وتخطرونا كتابة برغبتكم في التعاقد مع الثلاثي ممكن بعد داك تتعاقدوا معاهم..
· قبل كدة سوري ليكم ..
· وكان ليكم ..
· أي عقد يتم توقيعه قبل اخطار المريخ كتابة لا قيمة له ، ولا اثر له .ز
· المريخاب ناس أصول ، ويعرفون القانون جيداً ويطبقونه بحذافيره..
· آخر خبر  : على الأهلة ان يجهزوا انفسهم لتلقي خطاب المريخ ، الراغب في التفاوض مع ولدنا.. اطهر..
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكوووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

